# Are there any "pure" stock 4.1.1 Roms..?



## Unseen Vision (Jul 19, 2011)

As the title suggests, I'm wondering if there are any purely stock 4.1.1 non-customized Roms for the Verizon Gnex...

I'm tired of certain other Roms releasing a new version almost everyday (is it really necessary?).

I'm not interested in CM or AOKP and I'm sorry if I come off as sounding rude, but I just want the bare bones, Android 4.1.1 experience without the incessant "updates". Thanks to anybody that can point me in the right direction.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Unseen Vision said:


> I'm tired of certain other Roms releasing a new version almost everyday (is it really necessary?).


Yes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unseen Vision (Jul 19, 2011)

Why is it necessary?


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Try Bugless Beast. It's pretty much stock Jellybean. Updates aren't everyday like other ROMS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Bugless Beast is probably as pure stock of a ROM that you're going to find. Minimal tweaks to enhance performance, virtually bare bones / stock AOSP features. Its very stable and solid. Only really updates every couple weeks. Usually for minor tweaks/bug fixes. You won't be disappointed if you want stock.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

JellyBelly is also very stable and bone stock. Updates daily.


----------



## Unseen Vision (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll try going with Bugless Beast.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

The solution to roms updating daily being a grind is quite simply not to update daily. Odd that I even feel the need to point that one out. Anyway they update daily with new commits from the devs. Sometimes very minor changes that don't require updating. Any of the cm10 roms or revolution Rom will give you stock.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Unseen Vision said:


> Why is it necessary?


It isn't completely necessary, but crackflashers need their fix


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> JellyBelly is also very stable and bone stock. Updates daily.


I think that's the "certain rom" that he was talking about.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Like a few have said, most ROMs now are stable, and a few are close to stock. Just don't update but every month or so if you desire.


----------



## HIcycles (Dec 25, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> It isn't completely necessary, but crackflashers need their fix


I think he was referring to blaine's response of "Yes"... Blaine didn't provide anything else other than that. Which is understandable because, if he had done a little searching, he would've figured this one out on his own.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

"Yes" is always my favorite reply to questions that don't need any elaboration


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Unseen Vision said:


> Why is it necessary?


Because without a daily update, I have nothing to do for the first 15 minutes at work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> JellyBelly is also very stable and bone stock. Updates daily.


Seems like that ROM has had the most problems... started off well, but now there are bugfixes for stuff that should just work almost daily which doesn't seem to fit the definition of stable.


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

RickRom said:


> Seems like that ROM has had the most problems... started off well, but now there are bugfixes for stuff that should just work almost daily which doesn't seem to fit the definition of stable.


That's because as soon as a new major update comes out, everyone feels the need to start a "Team" to make a custom ROM which seems to always break things that were working already...they then ask for donations but after 6-12 months the team will dissolve when someone upgrades & that ROM gets dropped with no support.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll vote for Bugless Beast as well.

His main goal is stability, hence the name & he incorporates only the mods that are almost demanded of every rom (toggles, tether, etc.)

Like Barf said, pretty much none are purely stock 4.1.1 & the couple that are, haven't been updated since JB 4.1 first hit.

Updates are a necessary evil... not one version/ROM of Android has been made perfectly. You can either flash dev made ROMs, as often as you want or you can go back to VZWs official build & wait 6 months to a year for an update on bug fixes.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Unseen Vision said:


> Why is it necessary?


 Fixing bugs... Adding cool features?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Because without a daily update, I have nothing to do for the first 15 minutes at work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


+1000000

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

you could also stay with the stock 404 ICS ROM and wait until the official Verizon jelly bean ota drops. that is an option.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

My vote is for Rootzboat. As close to stock as you can get. No extra features added and it's been rock solid for me, no bugs either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Vicious 4.1.1 is pure stock except for the kernel. Also the most stable ROM I've ran on my phone since I rooted it.


----------



## Aethyr (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm curious about this too... I'm no expert by any means, but I was under the impression the compiled AOSP code + the VZW binaries that Google is now kind enough to provide = pure stock? I assume there has to be something I'm missing that causes every dev to mod / fix the pure stock experience, as right now it seems like a pure stock jelly bean rom would be the one that stands out the most? Come to think of it, it seems not unlike Samsung, HTC, et all desperately trying to differentiate themselves from non-skinned android resulting in the latter ending up being the most unique...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> I'm curious about this too... I'm no expert by any means, but I was under the impression the compiled AOSP code + the VZW binaries that Google is now kind enough to provide = pure stock?


That is correct. I built JB the night the source came out which besides adding some binaries that didn't change from ICS toro and only added a fix to make the volume louder and a few other non-essential things like root being built in and removing the stock recovery. Everything else is just extra.


----------

